# Moria di utenti



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

forum, dove siete?
oggi, qui, sembra la sala d'attesa di un reparto di terapia intensiva.
e non possiamo mica dare sempre la colpa a fedifrago, però... cioè, alt, diamogliela perché è giusto, ma ricompattiamoci.
marceremo convinti per un forum più libero!


----------



## Kid (26 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> forum, dove siete?
> oggi, qui, sembra la sala d'attesa di un reparto di terapia intensiva.
> e non possiamo mica dare sempre la colpa a fedifrago, però... cioè, alt, diamogliela perché è giusto, ma ricompattiamoci.
> marceremo convinti per un forum più libero!



Oggi mi sono dato al lurkaggio. Se vuoi parliamo del finale di Lost però.


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

E se parlassimo di Fringe??? Mi sto guardando la seconda serie :mexican:


----------



## Kid (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E se parlassimo di Fringe??? Mi sto guardando la seconda serie :mexican:


Carina come serie... una sorta di X-Files estremo.


----------



## Kid (26 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> forum, dove siete?
> oggi, qui, sembra la sala d'attesa di un reparto di terapia intensiva.
> e non possiamo mica dare sempre la colpa a fedifrago, però... cioè, alt, diamogliela perché è giusto, ma ricompattiamoci.
> marceremo convinti per un forum più libero!



Comunque non è giusto... voglio essere bannato pure io per un pò, è una sorta di status-symbol ormai. Tutti i più fighi sono stati bannati, perchè io no? Devo fare un topic di insulti al buon Fedi? :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Comunque non è giusto... voglio essere bannato pure io per un pò, è una sorta di status-symbol ormai. Tutti i più fighi sono stati bannati, perchè io no? Devo fare un topic di insulti al buon Fedi? :mexican:


Pensa che annaa non è stata mai neanche sospesa...

...e nemmeno io eppure a un utente avevo detto "sei proprio cretino"...


----------



## Kid (26 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa che annaa non è stata mai neanche sospesa...
> 
> ...e nemmeno io eppure a un utente avevo detto "sei proprio cretino"...



Ma come, proprio Anna che ha fanculizzato anche gli utenti non iscritti? :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come, proprio Anna che ha fanculizzato anche gli utenti non iscritti? :rotfl:


 Forse c'è modo e modo?:singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come, proprio Anna che ha fanculizzato anche gli utenti non iscritti? :rotfl:


 
prendi il numerino e mettiti in coda


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

*seriamente*

tutto questo controllo dei post è deleterio.
capisco vigilare sull'andamento generale del forum ma ultimamente si esagera con la mannaia :incazzato:


----------



## Cattivik (26 Maggio 2010)

Cicli storici...

Cattivik


----------



## Mari' (26 Maggio 2010)

*Io l'ho preannunciato con il video*

*Dieci piccoli indiani - Ten Little Indians - Agatha Christie 

http://www.atuttascuola.it/liceo/zangari/dieci_piccoli_indiani.htm


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oezX0QYoHco


... e poi, con Vivaldi e' Grande da ascoltare/sentire :up:


Ciaociao :dracula::cooldue:
*


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto questo controllo dei post è deleterio.
> capisco vigilare sull'andamento generale del forum ma ultimamente si esagera con la mannaia :incazzato:


Dopo essersi scottati (chiusura precedente forum, remember?) si ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda...quindi preferiamo non rischiare.

Rammento anche, qualora fosse sfuggito, che controlli, provvedimenti etc son sempre presi nell'interesse generale del forum e del suo mantenimento, a qualcuno di noi, forse, risulterebbe più comodo e semplice chiuderlo e basta, invece di star a farci insultare gratuitamente...


----------



## Cattivik (26 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Dopo essersi scottati (chiusura precedente forum, remember?) si ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda...quindi preferiamo non rischiare.*
> 
> Rammento anche, qualora fosse sfuggito, che controlli, provvedimenti etc son sempre presi nell'interesse generale del forum e del suo mantenimento, a qualcuno di noi, forse, risulterebbe più comodo e semplice chiuderlo e basta, invece di star a farci insultare gratuitamente...


Si però "lavarsi a secco" non è la stessa cosa... 

Cattivik


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dopo essersi scottati (chiusura precedente forum, remember?) si ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda...quindi preferiamo non rischiare.
> 
> Rammento anche, qualora fosse sfuggito, che controlli, provvedimenti etc son sempre presi nell'interesse generale del forum e del suo mantenimento, a qualcuno di noi, forse, risulterebbe più comodo e semplice chiuderlo e basta, invece di star a farci insultare gratuitamente...


Questo è verissimo. E personalmente sono contenta che resistiate.
Però...anche io sono dell'avviso che ultimamente si stia un pò esagerando con i ban e i rimproveri...adesso addirittura Paparo....


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo. E personalmente sono contenta che resistiate.
> Però...anche io sono dell'avviso che ultimamente si stia un pò esagerando con i ban e i rimproveri...adesso addirittura* Paparo*....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

gli sta quasi bene come nick...


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> gli sta quasi bene come nick...


:rotfl:

Sono stordita!
Ma già che ci siamo, qualcuno sa per quanto tempo è stato allontanato?
E si sa nulla di Alce? 
Mika invece non è più tornata...


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Sono stordita!
> *Ma già che ci siamo, qualcuno sa per quanto tempo è stato allontanato?*
> ...


paparo mi sembra per 7 gg e alce per 3 mesi. di mika non so.


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2010)

Tengo a sottolineare che Paparo non l'ho segnalato io. Io non mi sono mai rivolta allo staff, se non per problemi tecnici miei. 
Le beghe con gli utenti me li risolvo da me, ed in chiaro.

Comunque il fatto è che dal passaggio dal vecchio forum al nuovo, ce ne siamo persi tanti...e lì secondo me che è cominciata la morìa.


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2010)

Io ci sono...solo che ho bisogno di una pausa, ogni tanto.


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2010)

Ho visto che è stato bannato anche Papero!


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tengo a sottolineare che Paparo non l'ho segnalato io. Io non mi sono mai rivolta allo staff, se non per problemi tecnici miei.
> Le beghe con gli utenti me li risolvo da me, ed in chiaro.
> 
> Comunque il fatto è che dal passaggio dal vecchio forum al nuovo, ce ne siamo persi tanti...e lì secondo me che è cominciata la morìa.


Non ho pensato nemmeno per un attimo che l'avessi segnalato tu Papero.
Gli avevi detto chiaramente in faccia di non permettersi di chiamarti oca. Giustamente fra l'altro. ecco perchè secondo me la cosa sarebbe dovuta finire lì, ve l'eravate già vista fra di voi.
Anche io non ho mai segnalato nessuno e mai (spero) lo farò.


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> paparo mi sembra per 7 gg e alce per 3 mesi. di mika non so.


Mika non è stata bannata ma se n'è andata spontaneamente dopo un fraintendimento/diverbio con lo staff.
L'avevo sentita poco dopo l'avvenimento.
Speravo ci ripensasse e tornasse, invece pare fedele alla sua decisione.


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tengo a sottolineare che Paparo non l'ho segnalato io. Io non mi sono mai rivolta allo staff, se non per problemi tecnici miei.
> Le beghe con gli utenti me li risolvo da me, ed in chiaro.
> 
> *Comunque il fatto è che dal passaggio dal vecchio forum al nuovo, ce ne siamo persi tanti...e lì secondo me che è cominciata la morìa*.


vero. come è vero che chi voleva tornare è tornato.


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero. come è vero che chi voleva tornare è tornato.


 
Ma certo...chi vuole torna indietro.
Di certi utenti però non mi spiego il non ritorno. Probabilmente un semplice calo di interesse.
Io tengo agli utenti del forum, a prescindere da chi lo dirige.
Ma forse sono ingenua io.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2010)

Io credo che il problema maggiore è, come da sempre, l'incapacità di tenere la propria bocca a freno. Se ci fosse il buon senso innato, la moderazione non ci sarebbe da nessuna parte del mondo. Ma la realtà è che spesso cerchiamo di far valere la nostra ragione a tutti i costi, a discapito di chi non può o non vuole litigare.

Nel forum vecchio si poteva dire, in grandi linee, cosa e come si voleva, e spesso si sono scatenati accesissime discussioni per un nonulla. Con il tempo e del senno del poi, è stato deciso di istituire - a più riprese - la moderazione.

La moderazione poi ha legittimizzato alcuni utenti di scatenarsi per qualunque motivo contro lo staff, che era abbastanza impotente, in quanto non poteva difendersi.

Chiuso il forum e riaperto sotto la nuova gestione, lo staff ha riacquistato questo diritto di autodifesa e ora lo esercita, ma non soltanto verso se stesso, ma anche per difendere una linea di condotta.

A me pare, che abbiamo tutti il diritto di parlare liberamente di ogni cosa con il linguaggio che più ci piace, fin dove non si va a invadere la libertà di altri...


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che il problema maggiore è, come da sempre, l'incapacità di tenere la propria bocca a freno. Se ci fosse il buon senso innato, la moderazione non ci sarebbe da nessuna parte del mondo. Ma la realtà è che spesso cerchiamo di far valere la nostra ragione a tutti i costi, a discapito di chi non può o non vuole litigare.
> 
> Nel forum vecchio si poteva dire, in grandi linee, cosa e come si voleva, e spesso si sono scatenati accesissime discussioni per un nonulla. Con il tempo e del senno del poi, è stato deciso di istituire - a più riprese - la moderazione.
> 
> ...



ma se bannavate anche nel vecchio forum.. mica tanto indifesi, eh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se bannavate anche nel vecchio forum.. mica tanto indifesi, eh.


Erano le doglie prima che nascesse l'alieno. Nato lui, ci siamo ritirati in maternità e poi abbiamo riaperto con l'intenzione di non crescerne altri


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Erano le doglie prima che nascesse l'alieno. Nato lui, ci siamo ritirati in maternità e poi abbiamo riaperto con l'intenzione di non crescerne altri


... certo e', che avete generato un "mostro"  gli "alieni sono mooooooooooolto piu' divertenti ed umani della vostra creatura .


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2010)

Ho notato che siete propio in pochi qua dentro 4- utenti 7- ospiti  ... non credete che sia il caso di rivedere un po il tutto?


MAH!


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2010)

Wow! ... siamo in 13 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... certo e', che avete generato un "mostro"  gli "alieni sono mooooooooooolto piu' *divertiti *ed umani della vostra creatura .


FYP :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho notato che siete propio in pochi qua dentro 4- utenti 7- ospiti  ... non credete che sia il caso di rivedere un po il tutto?
> 
> 
> MAH!


detto - fatto:

Abbiamo una media stabile di 55 utenti connessi al dì, 1-5 nuovi iscritti fra di questi raramente spammer, ma comunque una buona dose di cloni che sperano di passare inosservati. Poi c'è una media di 150 nuovi messaggi al giorno, di cui una buona parte sono più di una botta e via.

Tutto sommato, la frequenza di visita (e iscrizione) è identica al sito vecchio, ma il numero di post inutili e il numero di flame selvaggi sono veramente ridotti.

Cosa dovremmo dunque rivedere?


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> detto - fatto:
> 
> Abbiamo una media stabile di 55 utenti connessi al dì, 1-5 nuovi iscritti fra di questi raramente spammer, ma comunque una buona dose di cloni che sperano di passare inosservati. Poi c'è una media di 150 nuovi messaggi al giorno, di cui una buona parte sono più di una botta e via.
> 
> ...


Niente, hai ragione tu ed il tuo "socio".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente, hai ragione tu ed il tuo "socio".


daiiii 

ora che hai l'occasione di svuotare il sacco, non lo fai? ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> daiiii
> 
> ora che hai l'occasione di svuotare il sacco, non lo fai? ... :mrgreen:


La risposta giusta a uno sciocco, è il silenzio.  
( Proverbio Afgano ) 

PS Giovanni, mi meraviglio di te.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2010)

*Così è se vi pare...ma anche se non le pare!*



Admin ha detto:


> detto - fatto:
> 
> Abbiamo una media stabile di 55 utenti connessi al dì, 1-5 nuovi iscritti fra di questi raramente spammer, ma comunque una buona dose di cloni che sperano di passare inosservati. Poi c'è una media di 150 nuovi messaggi al giorno, di cui una buona parte sono più di una botta e via.
> 
> ...





Admin ha detto:


> daiiii
> 
> ora che hai l'occasione di svuotare il sacco, non lo fai? ... :mrgreen:


 
:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La risposta giusta a uno sciocco, è il silenzio.
> ( Proverbio Afgano )
> 
> PS Giovanni, mi meraviglio di te.


E' una frase più vecchia del popolo Afghano. Nello stesso testo si legge anche:

"E' meglio sembrare stupidi stando zitti che parlare e togliere ogni dubbio."

Tratto da: I Proverbi, Antico Testamento 

Lo conoscevi?


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' una frase più vecchia del popolo Afghano. Nello stesso testo si legge anche:
> 
> *"E' meglio sembrare stupidi stando zitti che parlare e togliere ogni dubbio."*
> 
> ...



Veramente a me risulta che sia di Confucio questo aforisma 


Conosci invece questo?:

*Nessuno, quanto gli sciocchi, si crede capace di  ingannare le persone intelligenti. *

  Mi sai dire l'autore? :mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (30 Maggio 2010)

Io ricordo con piacere le discussioni su Donny con Confusa, Grande, Verena, Persa, Marì, Alex, le gemelle, Fedi, Bruja.....
Un pò di nostalgia c'è.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io ricordo con piacere le discussioni su Donny con Confusa, *Grande, Verena, Persa*, Marì, Alex, le gemelle, *Fedi*, Bruja.....
> Un pò di nostalgia c'è.....


 Presenti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente a me risulta che sia di Confucio questo aforisma
> 
> 
> Conosci invece questo?:
> ...


Non mi ricordo l'autore 

A questo punto forse è il caso di differenziare chi e cosa sia lo sciocco, lo stolto lo stupido, e al contrario l'intelligente ...

Perché la persona stupida crede di essere intelligente nella stessa misura in cui l'intelligente crede di non essere stupido :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Presenti.


 hai dimenticato qualcuno...


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Maggio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io ricordo con piacere le discussioni su Donny con Confusa, Grande, Verena, Persa, Marì, Alex, le gemelle, Fedi, Bruja.....
> Un pò di nostalgia c'è.....


 ciao giusy come stai?
Alex


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> hai dimenticato qualcuno...


 Se con altro nick...non mi permettevo..


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se con altro nick...non mi permettevo..


 perchè, non sapevi che eteocle fossi io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> perchè, non sapevi che eteocle fossi io?


 Io sì, ma non sapevo che lo sapessero tutti gli altri e che tu volessi che lo sapessero tutti.:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sì, ma non sapevo che lo sapessero tutti gli altri e che tu volessi che lo sapessero tutti.:up:


 non mi conosci abbastanza per ricordare che non mi sono mai nascosto (se non per scherzo o per sfuggire al ban)?


----------



## Giusy (30 Maggio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ciao giusy come stai?
> Alex


Alex caro, ciao!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non mi conosci abbastanza per ricordare che non mi sono mai nascosto (se non per scherzo o per sfuggire al ban)?


Certo lo so, ma ...non mi conosci abbastanza per prevedere le mie "delicatezze"? :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2010)

Ma se anche ci fosse una moria (che a me non pare), non escluderei che il problema siano gli utenti e non il forum... insomma ogni tanto ci si stanca


----------



## Anna A (31 Maggio 2010)

*toh chi si rivede..*



Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ciao giusy come stai?
> Alex


e mo' chi glielo dice ad oscuro che ti sei cancellato un'altra volta e sei rientrato con un altro nick?
io non ce l'ho il coraggio, guarda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo' chi glielo dice ad oscuro che ti sei cancellato un'altra volta e sei rientrato con un altro nick?
> io non ce l'ho il coraggio, guarda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi sono cancellato...il nick eteocle è stato ibernato in automatico dallo staff per il lungo tempo di inattività e quindi mi sono riscritto, anche se poi mi sono accorto che bastava richiedere con apposito format di essere reintegrati...tutto questo glielo spieghiamo ad oscuro oppure, come penso, gliene frega una cippalippa?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Maggio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF7rv1_Kxjw


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Maggio 2010)

OT: ... ma che interessante piega ha presa questa discussione :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (1 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non mi sono cancellato...il nick eteocle è stato ibernato in automatico dallo staff per il lungo tempo di inattività e quindi mi sono riscritto, anche se poi mi sono accorto che bastava richiedere con apposito format di essere reintegrati...tutto questo glielo spieghiamo ad oscuro oppure, come penso, gliene frega una cippalippa?:carneval:


ma.. hai anche un database con tutti i nick e relative password?
 e le celle con
 bannato sì - no
usato più volte sì - no
mai usato sì - no
usato poco sì - no
prestato sì - no
noleggiato sì - no

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2010)

*Anna*

SInceramente....vorrei tornare indietro a discutere di cazzate con fedifrago e alex....che affrontare certe"carinerie"che il destino mi sta"dolcemente"porgendo.....spesso mi collego....vorrei scrivere....vorrei descrivere come la vita possa cambiare in un attimo...come qualsiasi cosa possa accadere anche la più imponderabile....poi lascio perdere..perchè...lungi da me l'idea di postare 3d pesanti....cmq....Di alex me ne farò una ragione!!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2010)

*io invece*

Se voglio leggere qualcosa devo venire in biblioteca.
Sulla mia casella di posta mi arrivano le notifiche dei vari argomenti, ma non posso neppure leggere da casa mia, senza non aver mai insultato nessuno, senza aver mai infranto una regola. Cosa posso fare?


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> SInceramente....vorrei tornare indietro a discutere di cazzate con fedifrago e alex....che affrontare certe"carinerie"che il destino mi sta"dolcemente"porgendo.....spesso mi collego....vorrei scrivere....vorrei descrivere come la vita possa cambiare in un attimo...come qualsiasi cosa possa accadere anche la più imponderabile....poi lascio perdere..perchè...lungi da me l'idea di postare 3d pesanti....cmq....Di alex me ne farò una ragione!!:carneval:


pciù oscuro.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Se voglio leggere qualcosa devo venire in biblioteca.
> Sulla mia casella di posta mi arrivano le notifiche dei vari argomenti, ma non posso neppure leggere da casa mia, senza non aver mai insultato nessuno, senza aver mai infranto una regola. Cosa posso fare?


chiediamo a staff che ti tolga questa condanna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Se voglio leggere qualcosa devo venire in biblioteca.
> Sulla mia casella di posta mi arrivano le notifiche dei vari argomenti, ma non posso neppure leggere da casa mia, senza non aver mai insultato nessuno, senza aver mai infranto una regola. Cosa posso fare?


 Sono davvero commossa....


Anna A ha detto:


> chiediamo a staff che ti tolga questa condanna.


 ...in effetti mi pare una grave ingiustizia...



AnnaA ma dici sul serio?
Non dire che sei contraria alla moderazione e al ban per principio perché per altri sei ben contenta se vengono bannati e intervieni per fare in modo che lo siano.
Non dico che tu abbia torto, ma così è.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono davvero commossa....
> 
> ...in effetti mi pare una grave ingiustizia...
> 
> ...


questa non te la passo.
1 perché non ho mai segnalato alcun utente
2 sei intelletualmente poco onesta se pensi che io miri a far bannare qualcuno.
io litigo se non condivido le idee ma non ho mai e dico mai pensato di voler allontanare qualcuno dal forum.:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa non te la passo.
> 1 perché non ho mai segnalato alcun utente
> 2 sei intelletualmente poco onesta se pensi che io miri a far bannare qualcuno.
> io litigo se non condivido le idee ma non ho mai e dico mai pensato di voler allontanare qualcuno dal forum.:ira::ira::ira:


Se sai che per il regolamento in vigore (non quello che auspichi) sai che un nick può essere bannato, se provochi lo scrivente lo metti in condizione di essere bannato.

Per me è più che giusto bannare anche se è praticamente impossibile inseguire utenti che vogliono restare a tutti i costi perché si divertono per spirito da bastian contrario iscrivendosi con altri nick/account e magari utilizzando proxi o altri sistemi.
Ma poiché i cloni/fake sono o si rendono riconoscibili e continuano a perseguire i propri scopi, non vedo perché si debba "passar per bischeri" ed esprimere solidarietà a chi vuole appunto farci "passar per bischeri".
Caso mai non fossi stata abbastanza esplicita: hai provocato Insonne e invece esprimi solidarietà ad astro la cui identità e i cui scopi sono evidenti e scrivi come se non avessi capito identità e scopi di chiara.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> SInceramente....vorrei tornare indietro a discutere di cazzate con fedifrago e alex....che affrontare certe"carinerie"che il destino mi sta"dolcemente"porgendo.....spesso mi collego....vorrei scrivere....vorrei descrivere come la vita possa cambiare in un attimo...come qualsiasi cosa possa accadere anche la più imponderabile....poi lascio perdere..perchè...lungi da me l'idea di postare 3d pesanti....cmq....Di alex me ne farò una ragione!!:carneval:


bravo! comuyqnue ti sembrerà strano ma un po' mi è dispiaciuto (contro le mie previsioni-e non è che la mia previsone fosse che mi avrebbe fatto piacere) sapere che hai problemi...auguri oscuro


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sai che per il regolamento in vigore (non quello che auspichi) sai che un nick può essere bannato, se provochi lo scrivente lo metti in condizione di essere bannato.
> 
> Per me è più che giusto bannare anche se è praticamente impossibile inseguire utenti che vogliono restare a tutti i costi perché si divertono per spirito da bastian contrario iscrivendosi con altri nick/account e magari utilizzando proxi o altri sistemi.
> Ma poiché i cloni/fake sono o si rendono riconoscibili e continuano a perseguire i propri scopi, non vedo perché si debba "passar per bischeri" ed esprimere solidarietà a chi vuole appunto farci "passar per bischeri".
> Caso mai non fossi stata abbastanza esplicita: hai provocato Insonne e invece esprimi solidarietà ad astro la cui identità e i cui scopi sono evidenti e scrivi come se non avessi capito identità e scopi di chiara.


a già quindi se io provoco è giusto che uno mi spari o magari si "limiti" a ricordami chi mi ha violentato..
e insonne non è un troll o cosa ***** altro dite voi di chi si clona.
io non esprimo mai solidarietà per partito preso. esprimo amicizia per chi sento mio amico e non mi cambio nemmeno se scoppio.
sono contro il ban perché non è bannando che si risolve il problema, se uno il problema ce lo ha e non lo vuole vedere o, peggio ancora, risparmiando gente come insonne che butta pantano su di me, ritenendosi migliore di me e non sapendo lui niente di me e non il contrario, visto che sono anni che sbandiera ai 4 venti quanto è figo, colto, danaroso e pieno di prestigio sociale...ma anche se fossi meno di niente e magari lo sono, non accetterei questo tipo di discorsi. no.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> bravo! comuyqnue ti sembrerà strano ma un po' mi è dispiaciuto (contro le mie previsioni-e non è che la mia previsone fosse che mi avrebbe fatto piacere) sapere che hai problemi...auguri oscuro


questi sono i momenti più belli di questo forum.. (e non sto scherzando)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a già quindi se io provoco è giusto che uno mi spari o magari si "limiti" a ricordami chi mi ha violentato..
> e insonne non è un troll o cosa ***** altro dite voi di chi si clona.
> io non esprimo mai solidarietà per partito preso. esprimo amicizia per chi sento mio amico e non mi cambio nemmeno se scoppio.
> sono contro il ban perché non è bannando che si risolve il problema, se uno il problema ce lo ha e non lo vuole vedere o, peggio ancora, risparmiando gente come insonne che butta pantano su di me, ritenendosi migliore di me e non sapendo lui niente di me e non il contrario, visto che sono anni che sbandiera ai 4 venti quanto è figo, colto, danaroso e pieno di prestigio sociale...ma anche se fossi meno di niente e magari lo sono, non accetterei questo tipo di discorsi. no.


 Evidentemente non sono in grado di farmi capire.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questi sono i momenti più belli di questo forum.. (e non sto scherzando)


 ho un carattere particolare e tanti difetti ma non sono proprio una bestia:carneval:...in definitiva oscuro mi ha trattato di merda (e di conseguenza viceversa) ma sono cose che alla fine posso anche dimenticare....altre cose no...perchè si pongono sulla fiducia...:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Se voglio leggere qualcosa devo venire in biblioteca.
> Sulla mia casella di posta mi arrivano le notifiche dei vari argomenti, ma non posso neppure leggere da casa mia, senza non aver mai insultato nessuno, senza aver mai infranto una regola. Cosa posso fare?


Di questo discuto.

Ci sono alcuni fatti (reali) che sono negativi. Uno di questi fatti è che per escludere uno, eventualmente si esclude anche un'altro, innocente.

Se era per me, e solo per me, provavo le varie esperienze per trarre conclusioni a vantaggio della comunità. Ma ormai come sembra, traggo solo conclusioni.

Vorrei comprendere dove scatta l'irrefrenabile desiderio di partecipare a qualunque discussione e forum. L'adotterei come regola. Perché tutto il resto non vale nulla.


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sai che per il regolamento in vigore (non quello che auspichi) sai che un nick può essere bannato, *se provochi lo scrivente lo metti in condizione di essere bannato.*
> 
> Per me è più che giusto bannare anche se è praticamente impossibile inseguire utenti che vogliono restare a tutti i costi perché si divertono per spirito da bastian contrario iscrivendosi con altri nick/account e magari utilizzando proxi o altri sistemi.
> Ma poiché i cloni/fake sono o si rendono riconoscibili e continuano a perseguire i propri scopi, non vedo perché si debba "passar per bischeri" ed esprimere solidarietà a chi vuole appunto farci "passar per bischeri".
> Caso mai non fossi stata abbastanza esplicita: hai provocato Insonne e invece esprimi solidarietà ad astro la cui identità e i cui scopi sono evidenti e scrivi come se non avessi capito identità e scopi di chiara.


questo è fare processo alle intenzioni... mi pare molto scorretto intellettualmente. Posso essere contrario alla moderazione (di fatto lo sono sempre stato) ma se mio malgrado viene applicata non posso poi limitarmi in un litigio per paura che l'altro venga poi bannato.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2010)

*Alex*

Alex....dai magari non ci stavamo simpatici...ma la vita reale  è un'altra cosa....e d'altronde credo che ognuno di noi ogni giorno combatte le sue battaglie....purtroppo....ci son delle annate dove ti và un pò tutto storto....ma questà è la vita...!Cmq credimi a parti invertite avrei scritto  le stesse cose che tu hai scritto a me....grazie comunque!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> questo è fare processo alle intenzioni... mi pare molto scorretto intellettualmente. Posso essere contrario alla moderazione (di fatto lo sono sempre stato) ma se mio malgrado viene applicata non posso poi limitarmi in un litigio per paura che l'altro venga poi bannato.


Infatti al massimo cerco di salvare me in qualunque posizione mi trovi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti al massimo cerco di salvare me in qualunque posizione mi trovi:carneval:


altro che prima le donne e i bambini, eh? :rotfl: se fossi stato sul titanic avrei buttato a mare chiunque pur di salire su una scialuppa :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

In un forum come questo si arriva per caso.
Si è "interessati" all'argomento, si cerca do google, si arriva qui, si legge un po' e poi si decide se si possono trovare persone che possono aiutare a capire se stessi e le altre persone che ci interessano.
Io ho fatto così e credo anche gli altri.
Sono entrata perché ho trovato che il livello delle discussioni fosse sufficientemente profondo. Se avessi letto che tradire è normale o che si tradisce perché il partner non è abbastanza disponbile a soddisfare ogni esigenza ...avrei comprato cioè e avrei fatto a meno di scrivere.

Forse alcuni hanno trovato insignificante, noioso, provocatorio o ripetitivo lo stile di molte risposte... 

Può essere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> questo è fare processo alle intenzioni... mi pare molto scorretto intellettualmente. Posso essere contrario alla moderazione (di fatto lo sono sempre stato) ma se mio malgrado viene applicata non posso poi limitarmi in un litigio per paura che l'altro venga poi bannato.


 Bisogna limitarsi sempre nei rapporti con gli altri, ovunque, evitanto riferimenti personali fuori luogo...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisogna limitarsi sempre nei rapporti con gli altri, ovunque, evitanto riferimenti personali fuori luogo...


fuori luogo lo dici tu..
poi, guarda, mi sarei anche stufata di dover giustificare il perché tale utente mi urta i nervi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> fuori luogo lo dici tu..
> poi, guarda, mi sarei anche stufata di dover giustificare il perché tale utente mi urta i nervi.


 Ma credi che a me piacciano i suoi post? Pensi che abbia offeso solo te?
Tu, e non solo, hai trovato affascinanti o simpaticoni utenti che me ne hanno detto (e non solo a me) di tutte e di più...
Così come hai attaccato gratuitamente un'utente che non si è più sentita di scrivere...
Ne succedono di cose in un forum.
A me pare che il discorso che facevo fosse chiaramente un altro.
Ma forse mi illudo di essere chiara.
Nessuno ti ha chiesto di giustificarti. Avevo fatto un'osservazione che puoi benissimo non condividere.


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisogna limitarsi sempre nei rapporti con gli altri, ovunque, evitanto riferimenti personali fuori luogo...


Sui riferimenti personali concordo... sul fatto che in una discussione accesa debba coerentemente moderarmi per non far bannare l'interlocutore visto che sono contro la moderazione, no.


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

In tutto questo non capisco una cosa... ma come si fa a prendersela a tal punto per delle offese ricevute in un forum??? Ma lo mando a quel paese e non gli rispondo più. La gente che se ne và via battendo i piedi lagnandosi che quell'utente è stato cattivo con lei, mi fa sorridere.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credi che a me piacciano i suoi post? Pensi che abbia offeso solo te?
> Tu, e non solo, hai trovato affascinanti o simpaticoni utenti che me ne hanno detto (e non solo a me) di tutte e di più...
> Così come hai attaccato gratuitamente un'utente che non si è più sentita di scrivere...
> Ne succedono di cose in un forum.
> ...


allora facciamo a capirci: due punti:
so a quale utente ti riferisci e so anche che di base i concetti che ho espresso sono quelli in cui credo.. ma non ti permetto di farmi la morale e soprattutto vorrei capire perché credi tanto alla utente che tanto difendi...
vuoi stilare una lista di utenti che meritano rispetto (perché lo hai deciso tu) e di utenti che non lo meritano (sempre perché lo hai deciso tu)?
cos'è, una loggia massonica?:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora facciamo a capirci: due punti:
> so a quale utente ti riferisci e so anche che di base i concetti che ho espresso sono quelli in cui credo.. ma non ti permetto di farmi la morale e soprattutto vorrei capire perché credi tanto alla utente che tanto difendi...
> vuoi stilare una lista di utenti che meritano rispetto (perché lo hai deciso tu) e di utenti che non lo meritano (sempre perché lo hai deciso tu)?
> cos'è, una loggia massonica?:ira::ira::ira:



Ragazze... non fate le ragazze!


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> In tutto questo non capisco una cosa... ma come si fa a prendersela a tal punto per delle offese ricevute in un forum??? Ma lo mando a quel paese e non gli rispondo più. La gente che se ne và via battendo i piedi lagnandosi che quell'utente è stato cattivo con lei, mi fa sorridere.


te lo spiego io..
è molto semplice: c'è chi le cose le dice tutte in una volta sola (io) e chi non dice niente per mesi, se non per anni, per poi sputarti in faccia tutto in un altro momento.
vedi perché è meglio essere stronze e dirette come me? nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto, nessun rancore.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazze... non fate le ragazze!


e tu non ti impicciare.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo spiego io..
> è molto semplice: c'è chi le cose le dice tutte in una volta sola (io) e chi non dice niente per mesi, se non per anni, per poi sputarti in faccia tutto in un altro momento.
> vedi perché è meglio essere stronze e dirette come me? nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto, nessun rancore.


Ma non sei stronza... tu sei Femmina con la F maiuscola... una donna graffiante!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo spiego io..
> è molto semplice: c'è chi le cose le dice tutte in una volta sola (io) e chi non dice niente per mesi, se non per anni, per poi sputarti in faccia tutto in un altro momento.
> vedi perché è meglio essere stronze e dirette come me? nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto, nessun rancore.


 Ma va là...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va là...


quanto fai così non so mai se incazzarmi ancora di più o lasciar perdere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto fai così non so mai se incazzarmi ancora di più o lasciar perdere.


 Guarda che ho solo scritto che hai scritto una cosa sgradevole a Insonne e che se la stessa cosa viene fatta a te non ti piace...e che non puoi non immaginare che possa poi portare a una reazione da ban.
Per rispiegarmi per la quinta (credo) volta ho fatto notare che questa cosa dà fastidio a tutti e che non l'hai fatta solo con lui che ti ha "storicamente offesa", ma anche con un'utente che per questo se n'è andata. Ho anche ribadito che anche a me Insonne (e altri che tu apprezzavi) hanno fatto la stessa cosa con me e che quindi non stavo facendo squadra con lui.
Mi rispondi che tu sei diretta e io una stronza (non c'è tanto da interpretare...) e ti rispondo "ma va là" per lasciar perdere e ...sei tu che fai la superiore???!!!!
Invece di voler aver ragione avresti potuto pure dire che avevi esagerato e stop, eh.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che ho solo scritto che hai scritto una cosa sgradevole a Insonne e che se la stessa cosa viene fatta a te non ti piace...e che non puoi non immaginare che possa poi portare a una reazione da ban.
> Per rispiegarmi per la quinta (credo) volta ho fatto notare che questa cosa dà fastidio a tutti e che non l'hai fatta solo con lui che ti ha "storicamente offesa",* ma anche con un'utente che per questo se n'è andata.* Ho anche ribadito che anche a me Insonne (e altri che tu apprezzavi) hanno fatto la stessa cosa con me e che quindi non stavo facendo squadra con lui.
> Mi rispondi che tu sei diretta e io una stronza (non c'è tanto da interpretare...) e ti rispondo "ma va là" per lasciar perdere e ...sei tu che fai la superiore???!!!!
> Invece di voler aver ragione avresti potuto pure dire che avevi esagerato e stop, eh.


le ho chiesto scusa, ma lei, dopo aver fatto la spavalda superiore, non ha perso l'occasione di rinfacciare allo staff che per colpa mia lei si sentiva offesa.. e quindi se ne andava..povera...
e già, perché da un forum è facile andarsene.. quello che non ha capito è che è una privilegiata che può permettersi di fare come fa. voglio vedere se lasci un posto di lavoro, se non hai alternative, solo perché qualcuno ti ha (secondo te) offesa..
dai, dai.. persa.. ti facevo più concreta.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Guarda che ho solo scritto che hai scritto una cosa sgradevole a Insonne e che se la stessa cosa viene fatta a te non ti piace.*..e che non puoi non immaginare che possa poi portare a una reazione da ban.
> Per rispiegarmi per la quinta (credo) volta ho fatto notare che questa cosa dà fastidio a tutti e che non l'hai fatta solo con lui che ti ha "storicamente offesa", ma anche con un'utente che per questo se n'è andata. Ho anche ribadito che anche a me Insonne (e altri che tu apprezzavi) hanno fatto la stessa cosa con me e che quindi non stavo facendo squadra con lui.
> Mi rispondi che tu sei diretta e io una stronza (non c'è tanto da interpretare...) e ti rispondo "ma va là" per lasciar perdere e ...sei tu che fai la superiore???!!!!
> Invece di voler aver ragione avresti potuto pure dire che avevi esagerato e stop, eh.


la differenza fra me e la gente altezzosa e che si ritiene superiore agli altri, è che io non uso terze persone per mandarle a dire.
quindi io non ho di questi problemi perché i miei vaffanculo partono spontanei e non per altri motivi. e questo ti sia CHIARO una volta per tutte.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex....dai magari non ci stavamo simpatici...ma la vita reale è un'altra cosa....e d'altronde credo che ognuno di noi ogni giorno combatte le sue battaglie....purtroppo....ci son delle annate dove ti và un pò tutto storto....ma questà è la vita...!Cmq credimi a parti invertite avrei scritto le stesse cose che tu hai scritto a me....grazie comunque!


 prego....spero ti vada meglio:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> le ho chiesto scusa, ma lei, dopo aver fatto la spavalda superiore, non ha perso l'occasione di rinfacciare allo staff che per colpa mia lei si sentiva offesa.. e quindi se ne andava..povera...
> e già, perché da un forum è facile andarsene.. quello che non ha capito è che è una privilegiata che può permettersi di fare come fa. voglio vedere se lasci un posto di lavoro, se non hai alternative, solo perché qualcuno ti ha (secondo te) offesa..
> dai, dai.. persa.. ti facevo più concreta.


 Si vede che scuse sentite sono se ribadisci la stessa cosa.
Cosa c'entra il lavoro con il forum mi è oscuro.
Oltretutto se c'è qualcuno che deve subire sul posto di lavoro o in famiglie offese perché non ha alternative, questo deve diventare la regola?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> questo è fare processo alle intenzioni... mi pare molto scorretto intellettualmente. Posso essere contrario alla moderazione (di fatto lo sono sempre stato) ma se mio malgrado viene applicata non posso poi limitarmi in un litigio per paura che l'altro venga poi bannato.


E' il difetto maggiore della moderazione. Spesso infatti viene ammonito l'utente provocato e non il provocatore, perché il moderatore non comprende in cosa consiste l'offesa.



oscuro ha detto:


> Alex....dai magari non ci stavamo simpatici...ma la vita reale  è un'altra cosa....e d'altronde credo che ognuno di noi ogni giorno combatte le sue battaglie....purtroppo....ci son delle annate dove ti và un pò tutto storto....ma questà è la vita...!Cmq credimi a parti invertite avrei scritto  le stesse cose che tu hai scritto a me....grazie comunque!


Nessuno sarà sempre simpatico a tutti. Credo che la quota 50/50 sia ideale. Una buona percentuale di avversari aiuta a riflettere. IMHO



Kid ha detto:


> In tutto questo non capisco una cosa... ma come si fa a prendersela a tal punto per delle offese ricevute in un forum??? Ma lo mando a quel paese e non gli rispondo più. La gente che se ne và via battendo i piedi lagnandosi che quell'utente è stato cattivo con lei, mi fa sorridere.


Perché i sentimenti sono reali. Qui si discute di problemi di relazione, che sono molto combattute e il tradimento dell'amore è la peggiore che può capitare nella coppia. Se di conseguenza si fa rinascere il rancore, il forum diventa una fornace di rabbia reale, e l'impossibilità di spiegarsi e trovare un punto di comune accordo. E' la comunicazione scritta che è causa di tanta ira. A quattro occhi non potrebbe succedere. Qui siamo protetti dall'anonimità relativa e possiamo dire quel che ci passa per la testa, senza dover reagire immediatamente.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che ho solo scritto che hai scritto una cosa sgradevole a Insonne e che se la stessa cosa viene fatta a te non ti piace...e che non puoi non immaginare che possa poi portare a una reazione da ban.
> Per rispiegarmi per la quinta (credo) volta ho fatto notare che questa cosa dà fastidio a tutti e che non l'hai fatta solo con lui che ti ha "storicamente offesa", ma anche con un'utente che per questo se n'è andata. Ho anche ribadito che anche a me Insonne (e altri che tu apprezzavi) hanno fatto la stessa cosa con me e che quindi non stavo facendo squadra con lui.
> *Mi rispondi che tu sei diretta e io una stronza (non c'è tanto da interpretare...*) e ti rispondo "ma va là" per lasciar perdere e ...sei tu che fai la superiore???!!!!
> Invece di voler aver ragione avresti potuto pure dire che avevi esagerato e stop, eh.


e dove lo avrei scritto?
uè Persa.. vedi di non spararle troppo grosse.
non ti ho mai dato della stronza perché se ne avessi avuto intenzione lo avrei fatto in maniera diretta, quale è il mio stile.
rivediti un po' i tuoi parmetri di interpretazione, perchè ogni tanto toppi alla grande.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si vede che scuse sentite sono se ribadisci la stessa cosa.
> Cosa c'entra il lavoro con il forum mi è oscuro.
> Oltretutto se c'è qualcuno che deve subire sul posto di lavoro o in famiglie offese perché non ha alternative, questo deve diventare la regola?


va bè. 
mi pare chiaro che o hai ragione tu o hai ragione tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo spiego io..
> è molto semplice: c'è chi le cose le dice tutte in una volta sola (io) e chi non dice niente per mesi, se non per anni, per poi sputarti in faccia tutto in un altro momento.
> vedi perché è meglio essere stronze e dirette come me? nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto, nessun rancore.





Anna A ha detto:


> e dove lo avrei scritto?
> uè Persa.. vedi di non spararle troppo grosse.
> non ti ho mai dato della stronza perché se ne avessi avuto intenzione lo avrei fatto in maniera diretta, quale è il mio stile.
> rivediti un po' i tuoi parmetri di interpretazione, perchè ogni tanto toppi alla grande.


 V. sopra.
Se ho interpretato male e non ti riferivi a me, meglio.
Comunque non mi ero offesa e non mi sono offesa.
Per un motivo oscuro anche a me prendo sempre bene quel che scrivi...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

*e poi*

mi sono strarotta di gente che cerca capri espiatori.
se non si hanno le palle per sostenere le proprie ragioni in un forum, non so cosa si possa sostenere nel resto.
e per favore, Persa, smettila di usare storie di altri per attaccarmi. se devi farlo fallo dicendomi altre cose..
sono stufa di leggere segatura spacciata per noce nazionale.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> V. sopra.
> Se ho interpretato male e non ti riferivi a me, meglio.
> Comunque non mi ero offesa e non mi sono offesa.
> Per un motivo oscuro anche a me prendo sempre bene quel che scrivi...


impara, ogni tanto.. a chiedere scusa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sono strarotta di gente che cerca capri espiatori.
> se non si hanno le palle per sostenere le proprie ragioni in un forum, non so cosa si possa sostenere nel resto.
> e per favore, Persa, smettila di usare storie di altri per attaccarmi. se devi farlo fallo dicendomi altre cose..
> sono stufa di leggere segatura spacciata per noce nazionale.


 :sorpreso::no::bandiera:


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sono strarotta di gente che cerca capri espiatori.
> se non si hanno le palle per sostenere le proprie ragioni in un forum, non so cosa si possa sostenere nel resto.
> e per favore, Persa, smettila di usare storie di altri per attaccarmi. se devi farlo fallo dicendomi altre cose..
> sono stufa di leggere *segatura spacciata per noce nazionale*.


 non entrando nel merito, questa battuta è troppo forte:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :sorpreso::no::bandiera:


ecco, come sei..
e lo so che io sono come una traversina di binario piena di bulloni presa dalla  coppa dell'olio della macchina in un apparentemente tranquillo sabato pomeriggio, e che digerirmi non è affatto facile.. ma se speri che io diventi una che si uniforma al tuo modo di dire le cose,posso solo dirti: scordatelo.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non entrando nel merito, questa battuta è troppo forte:carneval:


 
 potrei anche migliorare..
ma glielo dici tu allo staff che non sono cattiva? :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> V. sopra.
> Se ho interpretato male e non ti riferivi a me, meglio.
> Comunque non mi ero offesa e non mi sono offesa.
> *Per un motivo oscuro anche a me prendo sempre bene quel che scrivi...*


certo che ti è oscuro... ma perché sei tu che vuoi che ti sia oscuro.
slegati e vedrai quanto poco oscuro è quello che pensi sia oscuro. e lo sai. da qualche parte lo sai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > V. sopra.
> ...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No resta oscuro ...basta leggere gli ultimi post... :hockey:
> ...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

dai. ma dai... anche ammettendo che io sono il male del forum.. ma ci rendiamo conto di quale sia il livello di chi si è lamentato con Persa del mio comportamento?
bannatemi tutti, mettetemi in ignore, ma come posso io non dire a gente che si fa mantenere perché la legge lo consente che fa bene a fare come fa?
o, come posso io tacere le cagate di un altro utente che la vita vera può solo descriverla.. 
dai.. sono sicura che la gente normale si fa il culo ogni giorno... altro che frignare per poi ottenere tutto.
Persa, piantala.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dai. ma dai... anche ammettendo che io sono il male del forum.. ma ci rendiamo conto di quale sia il livello di chi si è lamentato con Persa del mio comportamento?
> bannatemi tutti, mettetemi in ignore, ma come posso io non dire a gente che si fa mantenere perché la legge lo consente che fa bene a fare come fa?
> o, come posso io tacere le cagate di un altro utente che la vita vera può solo descriverla..
> dai.. sono sicura che la gente normale si fa il culo ogni giorno... altro che frignare per poi ottenere tutto.
> Persa, piantala.


 Ma cosa c'entra il male del forum!!!
Non condivido per nulla la tua opinione nei confronti di quella utente, ma tu hai diritto di averla, credo però che non fosse il caso di esprimerla in quel modo.
Insonne si autocommenta, non è necessario riferirsi a vicende pregresse.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il male del forum!!!
> *Non condivido per nulla la tua opinione nei confronti di quella utente, ma tu hai diritto di averla, credo però che non fosse il caso di esprimerla in quel modo.*
> Insonne si autocommenta, non è necessario riferirsi a vicende pregresse.


io a te non so più se prenderti sul serio o come.
la mia opinione non la cambio.
non esiste che in virtù di una firma una si faccia mantenere a vita.
e tu pensala come vuoi che non mi sposta di una virgola..
poi tutto 'sto parlare di femminismo, eh, Persa..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io a te non so più se prenderti sul serio o come.
> la mia opinione non la cambio.
> non esiste che in virtù di una firma una si faccia mantenere a vita.
> e tu pensala come vuoi che non mi sposta di una virgola..
> poi tutto 'sto parlare di femminismo, eh, Persa..


 Mantenere chi? Ha una bambina di due anni.
Io non mi permetto di entrare in questioni economiche che non conosco e non credo dovrebbe farlo nessuno. Qui si entra per parlare di sentimenti e relazioni non per essere giudicati per altri aspetti di cui, giustamente, non possiamo aver sufficienti elementi per valutare.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mantenere chi? Ha una bambina di due anni.
> *Io non mi permetto di entrare in questioni economiche che non conosco e non credo dovrebbe farlo nessuno. *Qui si entra per parlare di sentimenti e relazioni non per essere giudicati per altri aspetti di cui, giustamente, non possiamo aver sufficienti elementi per valutare.


lo faccio io e se permetti senza nessun problema.
e tanto per non passare per marrana, qual mi si vuol far passare, dico solo che per me è inconcepibile farsi mantenere in virtù di una figlia di due anni, visto che non è che con il compimento dei tre che le cose prenderanno un'altra piega.
e giù  che è colpa mia se ha lasciato il forum...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo faccio io e se permetti senza nessun problema.


 E chi entra qui deve presentare l'isee?


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E chi entra qui deve presentare l'isee?


 
Persa, ma la pianti?
ma sul serio, eh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, ma la pianti?
> ma sul serio, eh..


 No.
Non è una questione di un'utente che si è offesa (l'offendersi è individuale e dipende da tante cose) è una questione di principio: neanche tra amici ci si permette di "fare i conti in tasca agli altri" e non lo si fa perché sono questioni che esulano dai rapporti affettivi.
Si può anche in un thread culturale o libero discutere se si ritiene giusta una legislazione o se si ririene etico mantenere rapporti economici tra persone separate, ma non credo proprio che si ci possa permettere di dedurre situuazioni economiche di altri e trarne conclusioni.
Mi stupisce che tu non voglia considerare che commenti in questa sfera siano inopportuni.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2010)

*Alex*

Certo come no...và benissimo....:mrgreen:dai ti racconto un pò con un pizzico di leggerezza......!Settembre 2009 si ammala mia nonna al quale ero legatissimo....due mesi di atroci sofferenze....e a novembre vola via....metà novembre il solito brutto male riattacca..il mio capo...una delle persone migliori che abbia mai conosciuto...forse la migliore....si opera....per la ottava volta in 5 anni...ma stavolta...sembra tardi....è tardi...gli restano pochi mesi...così un bel giorno decide di porre lui fine al tutto....vorrei descrivervi l'amarezza che lascia un gesto simile....ma ancora non ci riesco...o semplicemente non volglio....,marzo 2010 muore in un incidente stradale un mio amico d'infanzia...più sfortunato di me...correvamo insieme....fidanzata al settimo mese...nulla più,fine di tutto!Un paio di settimane fà...la mia compagna ha un aborto interno al terzo mese....ehhh...in 9 mesi  quello che era il mio mondo non c'è più...!Certo succede a tutti...ogni giorno il mondo cambia....anche se per anni è stato sempre lo stesso.....inevitabilmente cambia....siam anime leggere che si muovono veloci fra tormento e cemento....dai mi fermo qui...vi ho già angosciato abbastanza!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Di questo discuto.
> 
> Ci sono alcuni fatti (reali) che sono negativi. Uno di questi fatti è che per escludere uno, eventualmente si esclude anche un'altro, innocente.
> 
> ...


Caro Giovanni,
Hai lo stesso nome di mio marito. Non ho mai scritto su un forum, mio marito mi ha trascinato in questa storia. A me, anzi a noi come coppia, il tuo forum ha dato tanto. Sembra come che il conte lo abbia usato come veicolo per comunicarmi tante cose che io cocciuta come sono non ho mai voluto vedere, nè sentire. Mi ha fatto bene leggere e sentire come altre donne vivono certe faccende. Se insisto su certe cose è perchè mi sentono vittima di un sopruso da parte di voi che amabilmente vi presentate come persone che sono qui per aiutare altre persone che patiscono certe situazioni. Se mi sento vittima di un'ingiustizia cerco di ribadire le mie ragioni. Insomma io vi chiedo: perchè vi comportate così con me? Io non mi sento un nick, ma una persona.

PS: vuoi mettere il brivido di essere in un forum dove mio marito ha imperversato, di nascosto da lui?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo spiego io..
> è molto semplice: c'è chi le cose le dice tutte in una volta sola (io) e chi non dice niente per mesi, se non per anni, per poi sputarti in faccia tutto in un altro momento.
> vedi perché è meglio essere stronze e dirette come me? nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto, nessun rancore.


Ti ammiro molto Anna, non so come dirtelo, ma leggendo te, capisco tante cose e mi faccio coraggio. Hai ragione tu. Io mi sono sempre tenuta tutto dentro per anni, e quando ho sputato tutto in faccia a mio marito, la sua reazione è stata a dir poco catastrofica. So che lì si è sentito tradito, e che non mi perdonerà mai questo mio atteggiamento.
Vero lui non si pente, tira diritto per la sua strada, non si pente, ma non perdona. Sto imparando con molta fatica a essere stronza e diretta: paga. I rimorsi, i rimpianti, i rancori ti logorano dentro. hai ragione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> potrei anche migliorare..
> ma glielo dici tu allo staff che non sono cattiva? :carneval:


sentiamo ...


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> sentiamo ...


no. non sentiamo.
me stano a fa la guera.. come dice carrarmato in la capa gira


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*astrofilososferica*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Caro Giovanni,
> Hai lo stesso nome di mio marito. Non ho mai scritto su un forum, mio marito mi ha trascinato in questa storia. A me, anzi a noi come coppia, il tuo forum ha dato tanto. Sembra come che il conte lo abbia usato come veicolo per comunicarmi tante cose che io cocciuta come sono non ho mai voluto vedere, nè sentire. Mi ha fatto bene leggere e sentire come altre donne vivono certe faccende. Se insisto su certe cose è perchè mi sentono vittima di un sopruso da parte di voi che amabilmente vi presentate come persone che sono qui per aiutare altre persone che patiscono certe situazioni. Se mi sento vittima di un'ingiustizia cerco di ribadire le mie ragioni. Insomma io vi chiedo: perchè vi comportate così con me? Io non mi sento un nick, ma una persona.
> 
> PS: vuoi mettere il brivido di essere in un forum dove mio marito ha imperversato, di nascosto da lui?


Uno dei motivi per cui era nato in forum "le due campane" era proprio finalizzato a questi confronti, anche se nel vostro caso il confronti é stato temporizzato in modo diverso.
Comunque tuo marito fu uno dei più ferventi sostenitori di questa forma di confronto, e da quel che dici qualche risultato c'é stato.
Quanto al tuo sentirti isolata o contrastata, me ne dispiace; per motivi personali sono stata assente dal forum e non ho avuto il quadro della tua situazione con l'utenza, spero tuttavia che la tua sia solo una sensazione.
Tieni sempre presente  che quello che possiamo percepire come ostile a volte é solo l'amarezza di esperienze onerose che altri portano nei loro interventi. In tanti anni ho visto persone entrare devastate e disilluse e nel tempo diventare consapevoli e rasserenate. E' l'augurio che faccio a te ed al tuo rapporto.
Bruja


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ti ammiro molto Anna, non so come dirtelo, ma leggendo te, capisco tante cose e mi faccio coraggio. Hai ragione tu. Io mi sono sempre tenuta tutto dentro per anni, e quando ho sputato tutto in faccia a mio marito,* la sua reazione è stata a dir poco catastrofica.* So che lì si è sentito tradito, e che non mi perdonerà mai questo mio atteggiamento.
> Vero lui non si pente, tira diritto per la sua strada, non si pente, ma non perdona. Sto imparando con molta fatica a essere stronza e diretta: paga. I rimorsi, i rimpianti, i rancori ti logorano dentro. hai ragione.


non c'è niente da ammirare, te lo dico io..
e dì al conte, da parte mia, che le donne sono fatte direi tutte (salvo rare eccezioni nella fattispecie io) allo stesso modo e non dicono mai quello che hanno dentro, salvo rimproverarti se non sai capirle.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui era nato in forum "le due campane" era proprio finalizzato a questi confronti, anche se nel vostro caso il confronti é stato temporizzato in modo diverso.
> Comunque tuo marito fu uno dei più ferventi sostenitori di questa forma di confronto, e da quel che dici qualche risultato c'é stato.
> Quanto al tuo sentirti isolata o contrastata, me ne dispiace; per motivi personali sono stata assente dal forum e non ho avuto il quadro della tua situazione con l'utenza, spero tuttavia che la tua sia solo una sensazione.
> Tieni sempre presente che quello che possiamo percepire come ostile a volte é solo l'amarezza di esperienze onerose che altri portano nei loro interventi. In tanti anni ho visto persone entrare devastate e disilluse e nel tempo diventare consapevoli e rasserenate. E' l'augurio che faccio a te ed al tuo rapporto.
> Bruja


ripristinatele l'ip, te lo chiedo come una cortesia e non per qualche motivo mio particolare, ma perché credo sia giusto farlo.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

Mah...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ripristinatele l'ip, te lo chiedo come una cortesia e non per qualche motivo mio particolare, ma perché credo sia giusto farlo.


Mi associo alla richiesta per Astro; per tanti motivi tra cui:

1- Conte lo conosco, l'ho visto, ci ho parlato. 
E' uno che affronta la vita alla luce del sole - nel bene e nel male - perciò non ha bisogno di ricorrere a sotterfugi meschini quali nascondersi dietro al nick della moglie. 

2- la moglie Astro esiste e ha una sua visione dei rapporti di coppia che possiamo condividere oppure no.. ma ha una sua ratio ed è cucita su misura per lei. Questo conta alla fine. Ci piaccia o no. 
(Io per esempio non aderirei mai a questo equilibrio, a questo modello, perchè non credo ce la farei... ma difendo la libertà degli altri di esprimersi in qualunque direzione...purchè sia sempre nel rispetto delle altre persone che ci leggono e interagiscono con noi.)

3- Last but not least: Le sentenze non si emettono senza consistente supporto di prove. In qualunque contesto della vita. imho.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui era nato in forum "le due campane" era proprio finalizzato a questi confronti, anche se nel vostro caso il confronti é stato temporizzato in modo diverso.
> Comunque tuo marito fu uno dei più ferventi sostenitori di questa forma di confronto, e da quel che dici qualche risultato c'é stato.
> Quanto al tuo sentirti isolata o contrastata, me ne dispiace; per motivi personali sono stata assente dal forum e non ho avuto il quadro della tua situazione con l'utenza, spero tuttavia che la tua sia solo una sensazione.
> Tieni sempre presente che quello che possiamo percepire come ostile a volte é solo l'amarezza di esperienze onerose che altri portano nei loro interventi. In tanti anni ho visto persone entrare devastate e disilluse e nel tempo diventare consapevoli e rasserenate. E' l'augurio che faccio a te ed al tuo rapporto.
> Bruja


ma nel bene e nel male io sono solidale con mio marito. 
Poi non ho rancore verso nessuno. Ma nel forum si legge sempre tanto rancore e dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi associo alla richiesta per Astro; per tanti motivi tra cui:
> 
> 1- Conte lo conosco, l'ho visto, ci ho parlato.
> E' uno che affronta la vita alla luce del sole - nel bene e nel male - perciò non ha bisogno di ricorrere a sotterfugi meschini quali nascondersi dietro al nick della moglie.
> ...


Grazie. Secondo me, la vita di coppia è una realtà che si crea nel campo. Se avessi cercato di aderire ad un modello sarei rimasta molto delusa. Si ammetto ho sognato come tante, ma poi ho visto che si creavano tensioni. Sono solo una donna pratica e senza grilli per la testa: una casa, una famiglia, un lavoro, genitori anziani da seguire, uscite con le mie amiche, con i miei amici. Cosa altro c'è? Poi se si ha un po' di salute si ha tutto. Forse non siamo coppia perchè siamo estremamente diversi in tutto. Ma non sapevo tanto che le donne moderne vivono in un certo modo o desiderano certe cose. Se io parlo con la vicina o le mie amiche siamo un po' tutte con gli stessi problemi. Lui che è disordinato, lui che corre dietro sempre a tutte le sue cose e guai discutere, lui che non ti aiuta in casa. Insomma queste cose qui.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Signora Pinceton, stai ancora con l'IP bloccato? 




Giovanni su dddai, e' ridicola questa ostinazione ... libera l'IP della famiglia Pinceton, proprio in virtu' della "Liberta' di Espressione"  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Signora Pinceton, stai ancora con l'IP bloccato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo te, il Conte rispetterà il ban e non si reiscrive? Dopo che l'ha provato per almeno due volte (un clone e poi un tentativo a IP bloccato), non ci credo più di tanto.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Secondo te, il Conte rispetterà il ban e non si reiscrive? Dopo che l'ha provato per almeno due volte (un clone e poi un tentativo a IP bloccato), non ci credo più di tanto.



Allora e' una "bannatura" (si dice cosi?) a vita, per sempre? 


... e poi ti voglio ricordare Giova', che l'elasticita' nella vita di tutti i giorni E' Forza  mentre la rigidita' E' Debolezza .


Fate voi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora e' una "bannatura" (si dice cosi?) a vita, per sempre?


Stiamo a discutere e vedere.

Se il ban viene rispettato è più probabile che la vediamo meno critico con l'andare del tempo. Poi il Conte ha chiesto e gliel'abbiamo anche detto molto chiaro di non toccare certi tasti. Non ci ha creduto. Oppure più semplice, gli è scappato il cavallo


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Stiamo a discutere e vedere.
> 
> Se il ban viene rispettato è più probabile che la vediamo meno critico con l'andare del tempo. Poi il Conte ha chiesto e gliel'abbiamo anche detto molto chiaro di non toccare certi tasti. Non ci ha creduto. Oppure più semplice, gli è scappato il cavallo


Mi ripeto:

... e poi ti voglio ricordare Giova', che l'elasticita' nella vita di tutti i giorni E' Forza  mentre la rigidita' E' Debolezza .


Fate voi.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

C'era poco fa il commento di Aristocat,  dov'e' finito?


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'era poco fa il commento di Aristocat,  dov'e' finito?


cancellato
scelta mia
:condom:


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> cancellato
> scelta mia
> :condom:




No comment.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mi pare che staff abbia spiegato che sono state fatte varie violazioni al regolamento, oltre che alla netiquette, al buon gusto e alla buona educazione.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare che staff abbia spiegato che sono state fatte varie violazioni al regolamento, oltre che alla netiquette, al buon gusto e alla buona educazione.


C'e' gente che ha fatto di peggio e tuttora ancora "sciala".


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> impara, ogni tanto.. a chiedere scusa!


brava, impara


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

In questo sito/forum vige la moderazione dell'admin del momento ... di questo ne sono piu' che convinta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' gente che ha fatto di peggio e tuttora ancora "sciala".


 Ma la decisione spetta a staff.
Del resto se viene violata la mia privacy io non ho il potere di bannare, ma se viene fatto a chi ne ha il potere non vedo perché non lo dovrebbe fare.
Se violassero la tua privacy, consideresti questo atto una "simpatica ragazzata"?


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la decisione spetta a staff.
> Del resto se viene violata la mia privacy io non ho il potere di bannare, ma se viene fatto a chi ne ha il potere non vedo perché non lo dovrebbe fare.
> Se violassero la tua privacy, consideresti questo atto una "simpatica ragazzata"?




Quando, e' stata violata la tua privacy?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando, e' stata violata la tua privacy?


E' stato scritto chiaramente che è stato fatto allo staff.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Uhm, Conte non ha violato la privacy di membri dello Staff ...che mi risulti.
per il resto sono d'accordo con chi dice che le decisioni spettano allo Staff.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato scritto chiaramente che è stato fatto allo staff.


Spiegami meglio per favore, se puoi.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato scritto chiaramente che è stato fatto allo staff.


Ma non da Conte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Se ha scritto a un indirizzo privato, l'ha fatto, poi l'ha fatto anche chi gli ha fornito l'indirizzo privato.
Non ho la sfera di cristallo: è stato scritto chiaramente.
A me paiono cose gravi.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Capisco sempre di meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capisco sempre di meno.


 E' scritto nel forum...
Un utente è stato bannato perché ha scritto all'indirizzo privato di un membro dello staff (che naturalmente non glielo aveva dato personalmente) ed è stato bannato l'utente che glielo aveva fornito, senza autorizzazione.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ha scritto a un indirizzo privato, l'ha fatto, poi l'ha fatto anche chi gli ha fornito l'indirizzo privato.
> Non ho la sfera di cristallo: è stato scritto chiaramente.
> A me paiono cose gravi.


Persa, credimi, Conte ne è fuori da questa storia. Leggi questo "quote" che ti riporto in calce, soprattutto la parte grassettata...
ari
***Post modificato****
Ho ritenuto opportuno cancellare il post quotato, proveniente da area "off limits".
Chiedo scusa sin da adesso per averlo "tradotto" qui in questo 3d.
ari


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' scritto nel forum...
> Un utente è stato bannato perché ha scritto all'indirizzo privato di un membro dello staff (che naturalmente non glielo aveva dato personalmente) *ed è stato bannato l'utente che glielo aveva fornito, senza autorizzazione.*


Anche questo dato debbo rettificarlo, l'utente non è stato bannato ma ha chiesto "sua sponte" la cancellazione.
Una scelta, questa, per certi versi dignitosa e che merita rispetto.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

*Persa*

Si sapeva/capiva che Pinceton sarebbe stato bannato fin dall'inizio del suo ingresso in questo forum, le prove sono nel vecchio forum ... a "te" e' stato da sempre sulle scatole, e sono convinta che tutte le volte che veniva bannato, era per richiesta tua in primis.


Per me Pinceton era come uno "scirocco", un vento pazzo ... ho risposto pure ad alcuni suoi 3d ma, il piu' delle volte lo saltavo ... mentre tu sei stata presente, ovunque ... se non ti interessava perche' lo seguivi come un segugio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Persa, credimi, Conte ne è fuori da questa storia. Leggi questo "quote" che ti riporto in calce, soprattutto la parte grassettata...
> ari


 Io ho interpretato quello che è stato scritto. Non ho sfere di cristallo, né informazioni per vie traverse.
Il tutto è successo dopo una breve sospensione (che non era la prima) che si è tentato di aggirare. Non ho idea di quale utentA (be' non sapevo come spiegare) si tratti, se non un clone con nick femminile di cui si è parlato, visto che altri non sono stati bannati.
In ogni caso non spetta a noi discutere le scelte dei padroni di casa.
Ripeto che sono molto più dispiaciuta per l'assenza di altri utenti.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Ma a parte questo, lasciamo allo Staff ponderare su passato/presente/futuro del Forum... i più accreditati a farlo sono loro. 
Io vi saluto, buonanotte a tutti
ari


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

*Ari*

Ari cancella quell'interveto del "Privee' ", e' vietato riportare commenti da quella zona privata nel pubblico :ira: prima che bannano anche te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si sapeva/capiva che Pinceton sarebbe stato bannato fin dall'inizio del suo ingresso in questo forum, le prove sono nel vecchio forum ... a "te" e' stato da sempre sulle scatole, e sono convinta che tutte le volte che veniva bannato, era per richiesta tua in primis.
> 
> 
> Per me Pinceton era come uno "scirocco", un vento pazzo ... ho risposto pure ad alcuni suoi 3d ma, il piu' delle volte lo saltavo ... mentre tu sei stata presente, ovunque ... se non ti interessava perche' lo seguivi come un segugio?


 Non credo di dover giustificare a nessuno le mie scelte di rispondere a thread.
In ogni caso era molto difficile non intervenire dove postava il conte, visto che lo faceva ovunque dando ogni volta risposte originali e acute...
Nei miei confronti è stato persecutorio e volgare.
Per me il suo contributo è stato imbarazzante per il forum.
Ognuno poi ha la sua opinione.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso non spetta a noi discutere le scelte dei padroni di casa.


Ah bè mi hai preceduta, mi fa piacere che su questo aspetto convergiamo .
ari-Buonanotte.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ari cancella quell'interveto del "Privee' ", e' vietato riportare commenti da quella zona privata nel pubblico :ira: prima che bannano anche te.


Fatto! Può andar bene così o devo cancellare l'intero post?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche questo dato debbo rettificarlo, l'utente non è stato bannato ma ha chiesto "sua sponte" la cancellazione.
> Una scelta, questa, per certi versi dignitosa e che merita rispetto.


 I bannati sono 2 più il clone. Io avevo interpretato nel modo che ho scritto le ragioni.
Non ho capito le ragioni per cui Mika si è allontanata, se è stata lei a fornire l'indirizzo, ha fatto una scorrettezza.
In questo caso non so le ragioni degli altri ban (ripeto ban e non sospensioni temporanee), oltre ad aver usato l'indirizzo privato, ma immagino che siano motivate e che staff ne abbia reso conto, nei termini che ha ritenuto opportuni e corretti.
Se sto in un luogo privato mi fido di chi lo amministra e non chiedo ulteriori spiegazioni oltre quelle che ha dato.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Fatto! Può andar bene così o devo cancellare l'intero post?



Penso che vada bene cosi


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sto in un luogo privato mi fido di chi lo amministra e non chiedo ulteriori spiegazioni oltre quelle che ha dato.


Cosa su cui mi trovo a concordare.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

*Mo faccio inquietare Persa*

Persa ma tu il "pallino/fissa" per la moderazione non ti e' passato, vero? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ma tu il "pallino/fissa" per la moderazione non ti e' passato, vero? :carneval:


 Il forum non è mio.
Se fosse mio ...bannerei molto più rapidamente... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il forum non è mio.
> Se fosse mio ...*bannerei molto più rapidamente*... :mrgreen:


Ti credo ... comunque non servirebbe sprecare tanta energia ... molti (non tutti, sia chiaro ) andrebbero via da soli :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: 

Ciao a tutti e buonanotte  .




PS Persa chiudi tu, vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti credo ... comunque non servirebbe sprecare tanta energia ... molti (non tutti, sia chiaro ) andrebbero via da soli :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> Ciao a tutti e buonanotte  .
> 
> ...


In un ambiente sereno stanno meglio tutti.
Ad esempio, chi insultava tutti non l'avrei fatto imperversare, lasciandogli la possibilità di creare gruppi di fans e di costituire precedenti di scontri e rancori.
Però ...accidenti ne avremmo perso il prezioso contributo...
Ma il forum non è mio.

Tu dirai per fortuna...


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Penso che vada bene cosi


Comunque grazie per i tuoi consigli :idea:
ari


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2010)

insomma che pù del ban cosa decima è l'autosospensione  di chi si offende o protesta.
santa pazienza


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I *bannati sono 2 più il clone*. ...........Non ho capito le ragioni per cui Mika si è allontanata, se è stata lei a fornire l'indirizzo, ha fatto una scorrettezza.
> In questo caso non so le ragioni degli altri ban (ripeto ban e non sospensioni temporanee), .............


pensa che io di ban connessi a quella vicenda ricordo solo il conte e non so chi fosse il clone
mika aveva detto che voleva cancellarsi ma non l'ha fatto


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mika aveva detto che voleva cancellarsi ma non l'ha fatto


No no, l'ha fatto, eccome.


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no, l'ha fatto, eccome.


Ari sbagli, e' ancora attivo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=25


:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque grazie per i tuoi consigli :idea:
> ari


De nada, figurati


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ari sbagli, e' ancora attivo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=25
> 
> ...


Mika ha sicuramente richiesto la cancellazione (ricordo che era nel gruppo Prenota cancellazione account); ma è successo che non è stata cancellata "in senso classico". Non appare la dicitura "utente cancellato" ma sicuramente le è stata tolta l'immagine avatar, poi il suo nick è in colore grigio chiaro, lo stesso degli utenti cancellati-bannati-cloni-spammer.
Prova a confrontare il profilo di Quintina e vedrai che tra i suoi visitatori c'è Mika, con un colore grigino chiaro rispetto a quello dei nick a fianco.
Non so che "status" le sia stato dato. Ma lei ha chiesto senz'altro la cancellazione.


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

vedere immagine allegata per credere. Guarda Mika, stessa "nuance" degli utenti cancellati.


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mika ha sicuramente richiesto la cancellazione (ricordo che era nel gruppo Prenota cancellazione account); ma è successo che non è stata cancellata "in senso classico". Non appare la dicitura "utente cancellato" ma sicuramente le è stata tolta l'immagine avatar, poi il suo nick è in colore grigio chiaro, lo stesso degli utenti cancellati-bannati-cloni-spammer.
> Prova a confrontare il profilo di Quintina e vedrai che tra i suoi visitatori c'è Mika, con un colore grigino chiaro rispetto a quello dei nick a fianco.
> Non so che "status" le sia stato dato. Ma lei ha chiesto senz'altro la cancellazione.


BOH! Solo l'admin puo' rispondere :nuke:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Non vedo la necessità di sapere.
Visto che è una scelta volontaria potrà ben decidere di rientrare se vorrà senza dovercene rendere conto, no?


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessità di sapere.
> Visto che è una scelta volontaria potrà ben decidere di rientrare se vorrà senza dovercene rendere conto, no?


Condivido :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no, l'ha fatto, eccome.





Mari' ha detto:


> Ari sbagli, e' ancora attivo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=25
> 
> ...


A meno che non ha chiesto di riattivare l'account, è stata cancellata, l'ho fatto io.


----------



## Papero (12 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> A meno che non ha chiesto di riattivare l'account, è stata cancellata, l'ho fatto io.


Signor due pesi e due misure non capisco perchè non rispondi ai messaggi privati... 

Se non userete lo stesso metodo che avete usato con me anche con l'utente che mi ha offeso sarò costretto a cancellarmi da questo forum. Non credo che per voi sarà un problema visto che per una parola di troppo mi avete sospeso per una settimana pur avendo io chiesto ufficialmente scusa alla utente in questione.

Vi saluto citando colei che me ne ha dette di tutti i colori

_"bannano me per lasciare te?
caz zo, che affare...
uè  ma datti 'na regolata che te conviene.."
_


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Signor due pesi e due misure non capisco perchè non rispondi ai messaggi privati...
> 
> Se non userete lo stesso metodo che avete usato con me anche con l'utente che mi ha offeso sarò costretto a cancellarmi da questo forum. Non credo che per voi sarà un problema visto che per una parola di troppo mi avete sospeso per una settimana pur avendo io chiesto ufficialmente scusa alla utente in questione.
> 
> ...


Non sono l'uomo che cerchi 

E poi non mi faccio strumentalizzare.


----------



## Papero (12 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sono l'uomo che cerchi
> 
> E poi non mi faccio strumentalizzare.


Leggo "Admin" e immagino che tu sia quello che decide delle sospensioni e dei ban. Se poi è un altro mettetevi d'accordo. Devo rivolgermi a lui? Ma come si fa a dare in mano il forum a uno che banna random?!

mah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Leggo "Admin" e immagino che tu sia quello che decide delle sospensioni e dei ban. Se poi è un altro mettetevi d'accordo. Devo rivolgermi a lui? Ma come si fa a dare in mano il forum a uno che banna random?!
> 
> mah


Lo staff è formato da 3 membri, e il titolo non c'entra (ma il colore rosso sì). Non mi ricordo quando ho applicato l'ultimo ban né quando ho deciso. E comunque, non è realmente di tua competenza (vedi regolamento: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=new_faq_category_rules#faq_new_faq_item_moderated)

So che sei incazzato per via del ban e ho preso nota della tua protesta e ricerca di persone che lo meritano uguale o più di te, ma non ci faccio niente. Va bene? Al momento non ho voglia di decidere sulla sorte di persone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Leggo "Admin" e immagino che tu sia quello che decide delle sospensioni e dei ban. Se poi è un altro mettetevi d'accordo. Devo rivolgermi a lui? Ma come si fa a dare in mano il forum a uno che banna random?!
> 
> mah


 Intanto tu non sei stato bannato ma sospeso, infatti sei qua.
Forse non ti è chiarissimo come funziona l'amministrazione di un forum.
Essendo stata per un breve periodo moderatrice in questo forum posso spiegarti che la cosa più difficile è proprio accordarsi sui provvedimenti da prendere.
E' già difficile accordarsi sui principi, ma poi l'applicazione giornaliera non consente di confrontarsi per ogni provvedimento, anche perché certi interventi sono utili se immediati.
E' chiaro che tra i tre (quattro?) amministratori chi ti ha dato la sospensione non è Giovanni. Giovanni è personalmente per l'autoregolazione, l'ha detto chiaramente.
Certo che ci sono pesi e misure diverse...operano persone diverse!!
L'utente che ti ha offeso (e non ho capito perché, però non avevo neppure capito perché tu avessi offeso l'altra utente) ha, come te, chiesto scusa. Capisco che possa non bastarti. Ma se l'amministratore presente ora non intende sospendere un'utente (che tra l'alro si è autosospesa) perché ha un'idea diversa...che fai?


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intanto tu non sei stato bannato ma sospeso, infatti sei qua.
> Forse non ti è chiarissimo come funziona l'amministrazione di un forum.
> Essendo stata per un breve periodo moderatrice in questo forum posso spiegarti che la cosa più difficile è proprio accordarsi sui provvedimenti da prendere.
> E' già difficile accordarsi sui principi, ma poi l'applicazione giornaliera non consente di confrontarsi per ogni provvedimento, anche perché certi interventi sono utili se immediati.
> ...



POKER!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... e chi sarebbe il quarto del mazzo? :confuso::sorpreso:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> POKER!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... e chi sarebbe il quarto del mazzo? :confuso::sorpreso:


 Non lo so. Ho messo il punto interrogativo perché ricordo di aver letto che vi era un'altra persona che non voleva essere conosciuta. Ma le cose possono anche essere cambiate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

è solo tris


Admin ha detto:


> Lo staff è formato da 3 membri, e il titolo non c'entra (ma il colore rosso sì). Non mi ricordo quando ho applicato l'ultimo ban né quando ho deciso. E comunque, non è realmente di tua competenza (vedi regolamento: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=new_faq_category_rules#faq_new_faq_item_moderated)
> 
> So che sei incazzato per via del ban e ho preso nota della tua protesta e ricerca di persone che lo meritano uguale o più di te, ma non ci faccio niente. Va bene? Al momento non ho voglia di decidere sulla sorte di persone.


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2010)

*AH!*

​


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2010)

*mhhh*

Ragazzi ma è così importante sapere chi,come,dove e quando?son cose passate o sbaglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma è così importante sapere chi,come,dove e quando?son cose passate o sbaglio?


 ....da 20 giorni... :sonar:


----------



## Papero (12 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma è così importante sapere chi,come,dove e quando?son cose passate o sbaglio?


No, io sono stato offeso 3 giorni fa.

Se mi ha _sospeso _fedifrago ditegli di controllare quello che mi è stato detto. Io non sono incavolato per la mia sospensione, è giusto che ci sia qualcuno che modera il forum, solo che questo qualcuno dovrebbe sospendere anche chi ha offeso pesantemente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> No, io sono stato offeso 3 giorni fa.
> 
> Se mi ha _sospeso _fedifrago ditegli di controllare quello che mi è stato detto. Io non sono incavolato per la mia sospensione, è giusto che ci sia qualcuno che modera il forum, solo che questo qualcuno dovrebbe sospendere anche chi ha offeso pesantemente


Riporto l'articolo del regolamento qui, dato che mi sembra che non leggi, ed evidenzio le parti applicate in questo istante con il colore rosso:


> MODERAZIONE    	Tale attività viene esercitata dallo STAFF degli  amministratori..
> Al momento non son previsti utenti/moderatori ma qualora lo ritenga  necessario e previa loro accettazione, lo STAFF potrà farsi affiancare  da moderatori ad hoc nominati e della cui attività sarà in ogni caso  avvertita l’utenza, specificandone limiti e poteri. Tutto il forum deve considerarsi soggetto a moderazione da parte  dello STAFF.
> Lo STAFF si riserva pertanto il diritto/dovere di intervenire a  proprio *INSINDACABILE GIUDIZIO.*
> Se un utente decide di usare un linguaggio sgradevole, è di sua unica  responsabilità, e gli utenti destinatari di eventuali scurrilità ed  offese  sono pregati di astenersi dall’infiammare ulteriormente la  discussione, segnalandole come di seguito illustrato. Non rispondere  alle provocazioni sarebbe buona regola e rispondere “a tono” pone  l’offeso sullo stesso piano di chi offende, ingenerando un clima non  gradito ed esponendosi a sua volta a provvedimenti da parte dello STAFF.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2010)

*OK*

Già a suo tempo affrontai la questione....le regole son queste...noi siam come gli avventori di un bar....se non ci stà bene possiam tranquillamente accomodfarci fuori...come hanno fatto altri utenti....che"STRANAMENTE"quando è cambiato il vento...e gli è stato fatto capire che nonostante amicizie e simpatie, certe regole valevano anche per loro, non hanno più scritto quì...!!Poi disquisire sull'operato del gestore...o di un gestore in particolare ,è inutile!Cosi come è inutile discutere su regole che abbian accettato in partenza....!


----------



## Anna A (16 Giugno 2010)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Già a suo tempo affrontai la questione....le regole son queste...noi siam come gli avventori di un bar....se non ci stà bene possiam tranquillamente accomodfarci fuori...come hanno fatto altri utenti....che"STRANAMENTE"quando è cambiato il vento...e gli è stato fatto capire che nonostante amicizie e simpatie, certe regole valevano anche per loro, non hanno più scritto quì...!!Poi disquisire sull'operato del gestore...o di un gestore in particolare ,è inutile!Cosi come è inutile discutere su regole che abbian accettato in partenza....!


ho bisogno di un favore
chè, mi presteresti gli occhiali del tuo avatar?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2010)

*Solo?*

Solo gli occhiali?Dai fai un pò di sano Outing!!!


----------



## Anna A (18 Giugno 2010)

*grazie oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Solo gli occhiali?Dai fai un pò di sano Outing!!!


no. niente outing, già ci ho il bricks breaking, unito allo smarroning...:mexican:

ps: prestami anche la giacca, già che ci siamo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (18 Giugno 2010)

regalasi occhiali del MIO avatar :mexican:  :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (18 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> regalasi occhiali del MIO avatar :mexican:  :carneval:


grazie ma sono orrendi.

ciao Papero!


----------



## Papero (18 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie ma sono orrendi.
> 
> ciao Papero!


Ciao Anna, pietra sopra e vaffanculo :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2010)




----------

